# Four-cylinder turbo engines



## Paul Bujold (Feb 25, 2014)

Manufacturers are getting more and more HP & torque out of them. 420 HP is definitely an accomplishment. But what are they like… Do they have turbo lag, are they buzzy, linear…?

I guess what I'm really asking is, do I want one?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The engine has 450+ Nm of torque between 2400 and 6300 rpm.
@ 1900 rpm it has already 300+ Nm of torque.
So, i think turbo lag will be minimal.


----------



## Paul Bujold (Feb 25, 2014)

*Good to hear!*




R5T said:


> The engine has 450+ Nm of torque between 2400 and 6300 rpm.
> @ 1900 rpm it has already 300+ Nm of torque.
> So, i think turbo lag will be minimal.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

300Nm is only 220ft lb. the TT RS is making 100 ft lb more at 1500rpm


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> 300Nm is only 220ft lb. the TT RS is making 100 ft lb more at 1500rpm


In that case it will have Turbo lag.


----------



## Paul Bujold (Feb 25, 2014)

*TT versus TTS*

Saw that the TTS has about 100 more horsepower but only 10 more foot-pounds of torque than the TT.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Paul Bujold said:


> Saw that the TTS has about 100 more horsepower but only 10 more foot-pounds of torque than the TT.


Pretty much the same as now really... The current base 2.0T and the TTS motor are both rated at 258 ft lb.


----------



## Paul Bujold (Feb 25, 2014)

*Current TTS has...*

too much turbo lag. Not a fan.


----------

